# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  DBF EDatabase error!

## TomHowe

When I try to start a new Database,I've got an error about a field that the Database can't find with the error: *EDatabaseError "Field not found" Daysbetween"* 
What can be wrong? 
Any recommendations?

----------


## RobinThevenet

The new database is useless. Drop it and its associated service.
Copy your files, all the database files (control file, redo logs, data, configuration files...) in the new hardisk, if possible at the same location (directories).
Then use oradim to create the service :Embarrassment: radim -new <sid> -startmode manual
Start the service if it is not already started.
Execute sqlplus "/ as sysdba" and try a startup.
If all files were copied in the same location, this should work.
If you are still experiencing the issue after applying this fix you can try DBF Fix Toolbox
https://www.fixtoolbox.com/dbffix.html

----------

